# A Bee-nis



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

great shot!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, great images. Are they copywrited? Or could I copy and use some of them, if I credited you? That one of the bee on the flower would look great on the side of my truck.

Have you thought about submitting that beenis photo to that Sundance Channel program?


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Poor bee. How would you like being squeezed until your **** popped out? :lpf:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Wow, great images. Are they copywrited? Or could I copy and use some of them, if I credited you? That one of the bee on the flower would look great on the side of my truck.
> 
> Have you thought about submitting that beenis photo to that Sundance Channel program?


They are copyrighted, but I'll work out a deal with you: If you put that shot on the side of your truck you have to take a photo of it and let me upload it to my gallery 

Do you have a link to the Sundance Channel?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Poor bee. How would you like being squeezed until your **** popped out? :lpf:


Depends on who was doing the squeezing... :lpf:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I would have to be squeezed a lot harder. This drone makes me jealous.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dalantech said:


> They are copyrighted, but I'll work out a deal with you: If you put that shot on the side of your truck you have to take a photo of it and let me upload it to my gallery
> 
> Do you have a link to the Sundance Channel?


No, no link to the Sundance Channel.

How would I get a copy of your photo to put on my truck? Would you send it to me? By mail or electronically? I'd gladly send you a photo of it on my truck.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> No, no link to the Sundance Channel.
> 
> How would I get a copy of your photo to put on my truck? Would you send it to me? By mail or electronically? I'd gladly send you a photo of it on my truck.


PM me with your email address and I'll send you a full size image. Also send me a link to the image you want -pretty sure you don't want the one in this thread...


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

NewbeeNnc said:


> I would have to be squeezed a lot harder. This drone makes me jealous.


:lpf:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

NewbeeNnc said:


> I would have to be squeezed a lot harder. This drone makes me jealous.


Jealous? Don't you mean nervous? I hope your partner, wife, significant other or whatever doesn't get any ideas.


----------

